# Best above ground sprinklers??



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Looking for some recs on favorite impact or gear driven above ground sprinklers. I have plenty of hose and spigots, but looking for some quality good sprinklers.

Impacts seem to work best for me and allow the water to slowly penetrate my clay soil.

Interested in spiked or even the tri pod types.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I like MP Rotators set up on a base when running from a spigot. Impacts and gear drives need more pressure/volume than what an average spigot supplies.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Irrigator by naan is a great rotor sprinkler. I usually DIY some RVANS or rainbird 5000s because they last longer. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jyaxJCztcvs


----------

